# MSI Brand Gaming Laptops: Are they good?



## rhyansy (Mar 25, 2014)

Hello everyone! Just wondering how techie people think about MSI, manufacturer of Mobo, GPU, gaming laptops and other related electronic products. How are their gaming laptops, especially the GS70, a slim type gaming laptop?


----------



## seamon (Mar 25, 2014)

MSI laptops are awesome except they don't have any services in India.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 25, 2014)

What he(seamon) said and just be beware of a few MSI models like the GX70, this particular model combines a an AMD 5750M Cpu with a AMD 8970M GPU.

The GPU while being very very very very powerful will be of no use due to the excessively weak CPU(very severe bottleneck), such models are a total waste of money hence should be avoided


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 26, 2014)

seamon said:


> MSI laptops are awesome except they don't have any services in India.



MSI actually have an After Sales Service with SmartLink Networks. It's kind of weird why most people don't know about this.
SMARTLINK NETWORK SYSTEMS LIMITED
418/428, 4th Floor, Plaza-II,
Lilaram Market,Maszid Mode,
Sauthex Part-II,New Delhi-110049, India
Tel : 011 26261178
Contact: Shivakumar Bhandi

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> What he(seamon) said and just be beware of a few MSI models like the GX70, this particular model combines a an AMD 5750M Cpu with a AMD 8970M GPU.
> 
> The GPU while being very very very very powerful will be of no use due to the excessively weak CPU(very severe bottleneck), such models are a total waste of money hence should be avoided



Can you elaborate more on this? Any reviews or links to justify this issue? To what I know, AMD has this mantle technology to synergize both CPU and GPU.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 26, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> MSI actually have an After Sales Service with SmartLink Networks. It's kind of weird why most people don't know about this.
> SMARTLINK NETWORK SYSTEMS LIMITED
> 418/428, 4th Floor, Plaza-II,
> Lilaram Market,Maszid Mode,
> ...



Review MSI GX70H-A108972811B Notebook - NotebookCheck.net Reviews

MSI GX70 Review

Yes Amd does have mantle api for games which will improve performance in games for weak processors but it isn't supported Amd mobile GPU's yet


----------



## seamon (Mar 26, 2014)

I think it will be much better if you just fill this thing.


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Hello everyone! Just wondering how techie people think about MSI, manufacturer of Mobo, GPU, gaming laptops and other related electronic products. How are their gaming laptops, especially the GS70, a slim type gaming laptop?



Are you actually from MSI itself? Found you at Tech enclave.


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> Are you actually from MSI itself? Found you at Tech enclave.



Yes, I am verified in my profile. We're trying to hear as much feedback as possible for the re-launch of MSI gaming laptops in India. But of course, it has to be in our capacity too. We practically are like a boutique gaming company compared to those big boys. So hopefully, we can provide the expectations halfway.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 27, 2014)

It would be great if MSI gives comparable configs to the international launches at comparable prices. (unlike Alienware with shitty Indian pricing)


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 27, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Yes, I am verified in my profile. We're trying to hear as much feedback as possible for the re-launch of MSI gaming laptops in India. But of course, it has to be in our capacity too. We practically are like a boutique gaming company compared to those big boys. So hopefully, we can provide the expectations halfway.



What kind of laptops will MSI be launching here ?

We actually have a terrible shortage of proper gaming laptops here in the price range of 1000-1500 $ ( 60-90k ₹).

Does MSI have any plans to launch something in that range ?

Also we would like to see some lower high range graphic cards like the AMD Radeon 8870M because none of the manufacturers offer such hardware


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

This is what rhyansy told me:
Hi Seamon!
We have plans to re-launch this year, with GT70 and GE60 as the first 2 models.
We don't have exact dates yet. SO hopefully, it will push through in Q2.
Hope this helps.
 We're offering GTX880M and GTX870M for the disty. As for CPU, it's i7-4810M, extreme is too expensive for the market.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit: removed non relevant stuff. Imo this is huge for gaming laptops in India.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> This is what rhyansy told me:
> Hi Seamon!
> We have plans to re-launch this year, with GT70 and GE60 as the first 2 models.
> We don't have exact dates yet. SO hopefully, it will push through in Q2.
> ...



Did he happen to mention which ge60 model and how much for ?

If its anywhere near 60-70k, I am going to bang my head on the wall for buying a Dell lapto

Damn ! , too bad MSI sells only full Amd hardware(including those useless proccys), I would love to see an Intel Core I7 4700HQ/4800MQ with that UBER POWERFUL Amd 8970M.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> This is what rhyansy told me:
> Hi Seamon!
> We have plans to re-launch this year, with GT70 and GE60 as the first 2 models.
> We don't have exact dates yet. SO hopefully, it will push through in Q2.
> ...



Did he happen to mention which ge60 model and how much for ?

If its anywhere near 60-70k, I am going to bang my head on the wall for buying a Dell lapto

Damn ! , too bad MSI sells only full Amd hardware(including those useless proccys), I would love to see an Intel Core I7 4700HQ/4800MQ with that UBER POWERFUL Amd 8970M.


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Did he happen to mention which ge60 model and how much for ?
> 
> If its anywhere near 60-70k, I am going to bang my head on the wall for buying a Dell lapto
> 
> Damn ! , too bad MSI sells only full Amd hardware(including those useless proccys), I would love to see an Intel Core I7 4700HQ/4800MQ with that UBER POWERFUL Amd 8970M.



I advised him to include an Intel 4702MQ(cheaper than 4700MQ) and GTX 860m below 75k, let's see how he replies.
Also he said GT series which has GTX 870m will cost above 1 lakh. That's justifiable considering ASUS sold G750JX with GTX 770m @ 1lakh 50k

- - - Updated - - -

Update:These guys are serious about launching gaming laptops at a low price.
They are considering pairing core i7 4710QM with GTX 860M. That's pretty solid.
Chat with rhyansy directly here:
*www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 27, 2014)

seamon said:


> I advised him to include an Intel 4702MQ(cheaper than 4700MQ) and GTX 860m below 75k, let's see how he replies.
> Also he said GT series which has GTX 870m will cost above 1 lakh. That's justifiable considering ASUS sold G750JX with GTX 770m @ 1lakh 50k
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Processors with suffix M are mainstream processors and those with a suffix H are the high performance ones.


----------



## seamon (Mar 27, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Processors with suffix M are mainstream processors and those with a suffix H are the high performance ones.



WRONG!!
Just another marketing gimmick. Go ahead and check that the benchmarks of 4700MQ and 4700HQ are same. The difference? 4700HQ is permanently soldered to the board whereas 4700MQ is not. 4700MQ can be user replaced with a more powerful CPU while the 4700HQ cannot be.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> WRONG!!
> Just another marketing gimmick. Go ahead and check that the benchmarks of 4700MQ and 4700HQ are same. The difference? 4700HQ is permanently soldered to the board whereas 4700MQ is not. 4700MQ can be user replaced with a more powerful CPU while the 4700HQ cannot be.


Was talking about broadwell

Here Is the Most Complete Intel Broadwell CPU Info Yet - Softpedia News for Mobile

And yes there is a minor difference between 4700mq and 4700hq, the first one can clock upto 3.43 ghz on TB where as the 2nd one can do 3.6 ghz(there is also a minor difference in the IGPU clockspeeds)


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Was talking about broadwell
> 
> Here Is the Most Complete Intel Broadwell CPU Info Yet - Softpedia News for Mobile
> 
> And yes there is a minor difference between 4700mq and 4700hq, the first one can clock upto 3.43 ghz on TB where as the 2nd one can do 3.6 ghz(there is also a minor difference in the IGPU clockspeeds)



Wrong again.
Both proccy's turbo boost only upto 3.4Ghz but on OCing do they reach the frequencies you mentioned. It's a very bad idea to OC Haswell because as if they run so hot. You don't wanna fry your mobo do you?
Nobody cares about IGPU because with this proccy a dGPU is always present.


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 28, 2014)

Yes, this is MSI rep right here. As mentioned already by Seamon, we are planning to bring in GT70 2PE (GTX880M) / PC (GTX870M) and GE60 2PE (GTX860M) /PC (GTX850M). It really all depends on the channel partners we're in nego with. As techie people here knows that difference of premium gaming laptops we're offering, with so many gaming features not present vs competitors, like Steelseries KB + SSE, Danish Dynaudio sounds, Super Raid, Cooler Boost, Matrix Display, Gamecaster, and many more, our pricing internationally, and which will be offered in India will be relatively the same.

As for Intel + AMD graphics combination, as of now, we still don't have plans for this. (Might be political issue with those companies.)

Just keep up the discussion and I will help update everyone here about more information, or better yet, follow us at: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> Wrong again.
> Both proccy's turbo boost only upto 3.4Ghz but on OCing do they reach the frequencies you mentioned. It's a very bad idea to OC Haswell because as if they run so hot. You don't wanna fry your mobo do you?
> Nobody cares about IGPU because with this proccy a dGPU is always present.





 I would recommend to do some research before you post stuff .

As I said in my earlier post the 4700mq can be MANUALLY overclocked to 3.4 ghz.Which is just 200mhz more than  the stock turbo, the increase in temperature wont be much and an efficient cooling system of a gaming laptop like the MSI GT70 would be good enough to mitigate the effect.(cannot say the same for a normal laptop like the Y510p etc)

i7-4700mq overclock? I heard it can be OC'd with intel extreme tuning utiliy, by how much? anybody? help?

According to the above thread, a 3.4 ghz 4700mq runs at 85 degrees, which is a lot less than it takes to fry the motherboard !

Also if you notice this 

Intel Core i7 4700HQ Notebook Processor - NotebookCheck.net Tech

And this

Intel Core i7 4700MQ Notebook Processor - NotebookCheck.net Tech

And navigate to the CINEBENCH R 11.5 BENCHMARK SECTION you will notice that the 4700HQ SCORES ABOVE 6 POINTS IN EVERY LAPTOP IT IS TESTED WITH whereas 4700MQ SCORES BELOW 6 AND AS LOW AS 5.22 POINTS IN A FEW LAPTOPS.

SO much for having the same performance !.

- - - Updated - - -



rhyansy said:


> Yes, this is MSI rep right here. As mentioned already by Seamon, we are planning to bring in GT70 2PE (GTX880M) / PC (GTX870M) and GE60 2PE (GTX860M) /PC (GTX850M). It really all depends on the channel partners we're in nego with. As techie people here knows that difference of premium gaming laptops we're offering, with so many gaming features not present vs competitors, like Steelseries KB + SSE, Danish Dynaudio sounds, Super Raid, Cooler Boost, Matrix Display, Gamecaster, and many more, our pricing internationally, and which will be offered in India will be relatively the same.
> 
> As for Intel + AMD graphics combination, as of now, we still don't have plans for this. (Might be political issue with those companies.)
> 
> Just keep up the discussion and I will help update everyone here about more information, or better yet, follow us at: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub



Any plans for launching the all AMD laptops ?(GX 60,70 ?)

Also will the prices be a direct dollar to rupee equivalent or will they be more in India ?


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> NONSENSE ! I would recommend to do some research before you post stuff .
> 
> As I said in my earlier post the 4700mq can be MANUALLY overclocked to 3.4 ghz.Which is just 200mhz more than  the stock turbo, the increase in temperature wont be much and an efficient cooling system of a gaming laptop like the MSI GT70 would be good enough to mitigate the effect.(cannot say the same for a normal laptop like the Y510p etc)
> 
> ...



LOL noob.

3.4 Ghz is the NORMAL Turbo boost of the core i7 4700MQ and core i7 4700HQ. Overclocking above this leads to high temps.

Intel Core i7 4700MQ vs 4700HQ

Some more benchmarks. In some core i7 4700MQ performs better while in others core i7 4700HQ performs better. Just so you know, every computer is different and there are major differences between even same models. 
According to your benchmarks,  the max for both are the same. The low results of some core i7 4700MQ are due to thermal bottlenecking. In some of other benchmarks core i7 4700MQ wins whereas in others 4700HQ wins by 0.5-1%. This much is acceptable between even same proccys. 
So much for trying to prove me wrong. *sigh*. *Try not to be so self-righteous, be humble and post with an open-mind.*

core i7 HQ is the better proccy only when both are overclocked using expensive Thermal pastes and additional copper heatsinks but in real world usage both processors give the same performance.
core i7 4700MQ overheats without OC in Y510p. These proccys won't overheat 17 inchers but OCing them definitely will. Besides both of them are very powerful and don't need overclocking.
Overall imo core i7 4700MQ is still better as this one is not soldered to the mobo and can be upgraded later if need be.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> LOL noob.
> 
> 3.4 Ghz is the NORMAL Turbo boost of the core i7 4700MQ and core i7 4700HQ. Overclocking above this leads to high temps.
> 
> ...



Intel Core i7 4700MQ Notebook Processor - NotebookCheck.net Tech

As I said before, do some research and verify your facts before calling others a "noob".

The 4700mq turbo's upto 3.4 ghz on a single core,3.3 ghz on two cores and 3.2 on a quad core config(no of active cores).Overclocking it will run the 4700mq at 3.4 ghz on a quad core config, similarly a 4700hq will run at 3.6 ghz on a quad core config when overclocked.

And no, overclocking these proccys by such a small amount does not require expensive heat sinks and thermal pastes, an efficient cooling system of a gaming laptop should be enough to handle the extra heat.

Read this and enlighten yourself !

4700HQ overclocking

And just so you know, I  always post with humility until people start calling me a noob(on more than one seperate occasion, that too without reason) and start writing/shouting "WRONG" in caps.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Intel Core i7 4700MQ Notebook Processor - NotebookCheck.net Tech
> 
> As I said before, do some research and verify your facts before calling others a "noob".
> 
> ...



You did not specify in your first post whether you were talking about one core or 4. Not my fault. I assumed you were talking about one core for which the TB is 3.4 Ghz.
What are you trying to prove through your link? I see a bunch of guys trying to overclock a core i7 4700HQ with temps as high 96-98 degrees. That's very hot. Temps like those will damage the mobo. For some one who has no experience in overclocking, you sure do create a lot of ruckus.

- - - Updated - - -

FYI benchmarking with Cinebench doesn't check CPU overheating because benchmarking lasts for 1-2 min. Running Prime95 for 30 mins is a real test of CPU overheating.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> You did not specify in your first post whether you were talking about one core or 4. Not my fault. I assumed you were talking about one core for which the TB is 3.4 Ghz.
> What are you trying to prove through your link? I see a bunch of guys trying to overclock a core i7 4700HQ with temps as high 96-98 degrees. That's very hot. Temps like those will damage the mobo. For some one who has no experience in overclocking, you sure do create a lot of ruckus.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Whatever you say, Mr pretend-to-know-it-all.(but even a guy with zero experience in computers knows that when speaking about overclocking we consider all the cores and not just one).


The guy in that thread who was running a temp of 96 degress had a bad paste job and sent his laptop for mantainence, the rest of them were running a temp of 86 degrees, but whatever you say....


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Whatever you say, Mr pretend-to-know-it-all.(but even a guy with zero experience in computers knows that when speaking about overclocking we consider all the cores and not just one).
> 
> 
> The guy in that thread who was running a temp of 96 degress had a bad paste job and sent his laptop for mantainence, the rest of them were running a temp of 86 degrees, but whatever you say....



That's your assumption. Some people try to OC just one core to see its limits. 
For the past 2-3 hours, you have been frantically searching the internet to find proof of how the core i7 4700HQ is somehow better than core i7 4700MQ just to prove that you are correct and I am wrong and you call me Mr pretend-to-know-it-all, such hypocrisy. 
I went through that thread again and it does not have anything to prove that CPUs are overheating or not. They are just running Cinebench which runs for say 1 min most? That's not even enough time to get the CPU warmed up. Heating occurs slowly. If all the cores are being used 100% for say 30 mins and the temps get very high, only then you know there is overheating in the CPU.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> That's your assumption. Some people try to OC just one core to see its limits.
> For the past 2-3 hours, you have been frantically searching the internet to find proof of how the core i7 4700HQ is somehow better than core i7 4700MQ just to prove that you are correct and I am wrong and you call me Mr pretend-to-know-it-all, such hypocrisy.
> I went through that thread again and it does not have anything to prove that CPUs are overheating or not. They are just running Cinebench which runs for say 1 min most? That's not even enough time to get the CPU warmed up. Heating occurs slowly. If all the cores are being used 100% for say 30 mins and the temps get very high, only then you know there is overheating in the CPU.



Have a looksy at the thread again, then you will realize who is trying to prove what.

My first statement was that intel is releasing two different lineups with broadwell a mainstream lineup with suffix m and a high performance lineup with suffix h(which infact is true), and somehow you managed to connect that to 4700mq and hq which are haswell generation processors.

Then I mentioned the subtle difference between both(I never said one is better than the other) and yet somehow you managed to connect it to overclocking and performance.

Looks like your RC skills need some work.That being said I am going to settle this "which is better" debate once and for all.

4700HQ is better than 4700MQ purely in the terms of specs and all round usability because.

1. Higher overclocking capacity

2. Slightly higher GPU clock

3. It supports "Intel I/O Virtualization Technology", which 4700mq doesn't making it the ideal processor to run VM's on(If you dont know what that is, google it)

And for cooling an overclocked 4700mq in a gaming laptop, we will need a cooling pad at max as mentioned in this thread.

*forum.techinferno.com/general-notebook-discussions/5542-4700mq-overclocking.html


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Have a looksy at the thread again, then you will realize who is trying to prove what.
> 
> My first statement was that intel is releasing two different lineups with broadwell a mainstream lineup with suffix m and a high performance lineup with suffix h(which infact is true), and somehow you managed to connect that to 4700mq and hq which are haswell generation processors.
> 
> ...



You are the one who went off topic. How the hell did Broadwell even land here? This was a discussion of MSI laptops which will have Haswell proccys. Broadwell is still a long way ahead.

You went ahead and posted benchmarks claiming core i7 4700HQ is better than core i7 4700MQ. Stop contradicting yourself.

Wrong again.
the 4700 line is never meant solely for creating VMs, the XM line is recommended for that. 
1.Bad idea to overclock Haswell.
2.These CPUs come with dGPUs so no need of iGPU performance.
3.point.
4. 4700MQ is user replaceable which opens the possibility of upgrading CPU to core i7 4930MX for workstation purposes.

In a real world scenario, both CPUs will perform equally no matter what. Suppose the core i7 4700HQ is OCed to provide better performance then it will slow down due to thermal throttling. 
4700MQ is still better considering the massive advantage it provides.

- - - Updated - - -

When adequate cooling is supplied, then overclocked core i7 4700HQ is better as mentioned before.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> You are the one who went off topic. How the hell did Broadwell even land here? This was a discussion of MSI laptops which will have Haswell proccys. Broadwell is still a long way ahead.
> 
> You went ahead and posted benchmarks claiming core i7 4700HQ is better than core i7 4700MQ. Stop contradicting yourself.
> 
> ...



You started the performance debate, I just joined in.

Anyways, this is from one of your earlier posts.

Update:These guys are serious about launching gaming laptops at a low price.
They are considering pairing core i7 4710QM with GTX 860M. That's pretty solid.
Chat with rhyansy directly here:
*www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub

Do you think 4710mq is a haswell chip ?, LOL ! ..I am beginning to think that I am wasting my time here

And xm/mx(same thing) series for Virtual Machines, LOL !.


Sure, lets use the Intel extreme series for running VM's and Intel Xeon series for playing games.

4700HQ has better virtualization capabilities than its counterpart is what I mean't, and now I seriously don't give a damn about which is better, but I will rest my case by saying that notebookcheck ranks the 4700hq above the mq.


----------



## seamon (Mar 28, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> You started the performance debate, I just joined in.
> 
> Anyways, this is from one of your earlier posts.
> 
> ...



I won't comment on 4710MQ which is something rhyansy requested me to keep confidential. Rest assured for you it doesn't exist.
XM is a mobile processor line whereas Xeon is desktop. Seriously.....now I feel I am wasting my time.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 28, 2014)

seamon said:


> I won't comment on 4710MQ which is something rhyansy requested me to keep confidential. Rest assured for you it doesn't exist.
> XM is a mobile processor line whereas Xeon is desktop. Seriously.....now I feel I am wasting my time.



Confidential eh ?, I agree, lets keep a mainstream quad core processor from Intels upcoming Broadwell lineup confidential.......Oops !...Oh No ! , now the CIA will come after me,anyways tell your friend rhyansy that we would appreciate the inclusion of Broadwell's high performance lineup(suffixed with H) and not the mainstream lineup(suffixed with M).

Now while we are on this subject, let me educate you about Intels Xtreme lineup, the processors from this lineup are suffixed with X and include both desktop and mobile CPU's.These processors are meant for demanding applications and games, on the other Intel Xeon is a series exclusively built for servers and and powerful systems meant to run virtual machines, but these are very expensive so people on a budget have to use normal Cpu's


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 29, 2014)

AbhMkh said:


> Any plans for launching the all AMD laptops ?(GX 60,70 ?)
> 
> Also will the prices be a direct dollar to rupee equivalent or will they be more in India ?



Okay, the is getting out of hand, CPUs issues aside, there's not point arguing it now here as the main point is whether MSI will re-launch gaming laptops to India or not. Just wait for the official release by Intel and compare as you please.

For now, back to more relevant topic, as mentioned earlier, we will start to release GT70 and GE60 only an initial re-launch. As for other gaming laptop models, they will follow once market acceptance is good. Please also understand the business stand point that our main problem is bringing expensive gaming laptops locally is not easy task as it posses so much risk for the channel partners. If it do not sell well, how do you think will we continue?

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> Confidential eh ?, I agree, lets keep a mainstream quad core processor from Intels upcoming Broadwell lineup confidential.......Oops !...Oh No ! , now the CIA will come after me,anyways tell your friend rhyansy that we would appreciate the inclusion of Broadwell's high performance lineup(suffixed with H) and not the mainstream lineup(suffixed with M).
> 
> Now while we are on this subject, let me educate you about Intels Xtreme lineup, the processors from this lineup are suffixed with X and include both desktop and mobile CPU's.These processors are meant for demanding applications and games, on the other Intel Xeon is a series exclusively built for servers and and powerful systems meant to run virtual machines, but these are very expensive so people on a budget have to use normal Cpu's



Hello AbhMkh, I appreciate your ideas for MSI gaming laptops. Regarding CPUs aside, if you need more information about more relevant info about our gaming laptops, feel free to chat with me at MSI India Club in Facebook: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub

- - - Updated - - -

Back to the original topic, please give only relevant feedback about MSI gaming laptops to help in re-launching in India. It will help all lot on how to plan this out in our part. Thank you!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2014)

Will the screen resolution be limited to fhd? It would be great if we can get resolution greater than fhd.


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Will the screen resolution be limited to fhd? It would be great if we can get resolution greater than fhd.



I think the 3k one will cost a lot. At least more than 1 lakh 40k if rest of the config is set to minimum.


----------



## ico (Mar 29, 2014)

Calm down everyone.

Stick to the topic.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] what about pricing? will it be cheaper than say alienware or other overpriced brands and will there be customisation options like how USA laptop sites have?the timing is just perfect , i was looking for a laptop to replace one of my beasts who gave in last week and MSI would be a no brainer for me if its cheap ,gives customisation and after sales warranty etc


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] what about pricing? will it be cheaper than say alienware or other overpriced brands and will there be customisation options like how USA laptop sites have?the timing is just perfect , i was looking for a laptop to replace one of my beasts who gave in last week and MSI would be a no brainer for me if its cheap ,gives customisation and after sales warranty etc



Alienware people are daylight robbers. GT 750m in lowest alienware laptop for 1 lakh 18k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Alienware people are daylight robbers. GT 750m in lowest alienware laptop for 1 lakh 18k



+1 to this. They don't even give customisation options at that price.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> +1 to this. They don't even give customisation options at that price.


yeah i have a higher opinion of MSI over alienware hell even my dell inspriron turbo had better customisation options and value for money compared to alienware india
i nearly bought the alienware m14x instead of my dell but was dissapointed with the vfm and config 
the dell was very close to the m14x except for gpu and design ofcourse but benchmarks were nearly as good as m14x
MSI's withdrawal and return to india will revolutionise the laptop scene if MSI retains its lower pricing and customisation
my friend had an MSI laptop from USA which has an older config but still runs exceptionally well and smokes most other laptops available here


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> yeah i have a higher opinion of MSI over alienware hell even my dell inspriron turbo had better customisation options and value for money compared to alienware india
> i nearly bought the alienware m14x instead of my dell but was dissapointed with the vfm and config
> the dell was very close to the m14x except for gpu and design ofcourse but benchmarks were nearly as good as m14x
> MSI's withdrawal and return to india will revolutionise the laptop scene if MSI retains its lower pricing and customisation
> my friend had an MSI laptop from USA which has an older config but still runs exceptionally well and smokes most other laptops available here



Believe it or not, Alienware was once a Clevo reseller until they did so good that Dell bought them.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 29, 2014)

seamon said:


> Believe it or not, Alienware was once a Clevo reseller until they did so good that Dell bought them.



yeah i know infact clevo and alienware still have similiar design and configs but price difference and on board software(alienware FX etc) are different


----------



## seamon (Mar 29, 2014)

I really hope they do well in India. My plans for my next laptop was to import one, now I guess I can get one from India. I think I'll buy core i7 5000MQ(Broadwell) and Nvidia GTX 980m next.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 29, 2014)

Well if the become successful it will be good for all in one way or another.


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> I think the 3k one will cost a lot. At least more than 1 lakh 40k if rest of the config is set to minimum.



Yes, for LCD, it's FHD, but 2K resolution and anti-glare. Going up to 3K is a big upgrade and as of now, even in developed countries, acceptance is still not that high because the cost is still a bit steep. Hope this solves the case for screen resolution.

- - - Updated - - -



kkn13 said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] what about pricing? will it be cheaper than say alienware or other overpriced brands and will there be customisation options like how USA laptop sites have?the timing is just perfect , i was looking for a laptop to replace one of my beasts who gave in last week and MSI would be a no brainer for me if its cheap ,gives customisation and after sales warranty etc



Hi there! MSI's pricing will be relative to those given in other countries, taking in considerations taxes and shipping costs.

As for customization, we do offer a whole lot of range of gaming laptops configuration for most people's needs, but as of now, we do not have customization offerings yet, if this means built-to-order type gaming laptops. Actually, may I ask how customizable is customizable?

As for after sales, we have SmartLink as the third party service provider, which covers almost the whole country. BUT we aim to improve it to make it on call so people can reach us efficiently. It's the lack of accountability that doomed us before in this segment. Give give your feedback regarding this matter and we're very happy to listen.


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Yes, for LCD, it's FHD, but 2K resolution and anti-glare. Going up to 3K is a big upgrade and as of now, even in developed countries, acceptance is still not that high because the cost is still a bit steep. Hope this solves the case for screen resolution.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



IMO customizable laptops have:

choice of:
1.CPU
2.GPU
3.RAM
4.Blu ray drive/DVD drive/HDD/SSD on bay.
5.HDD/SSD
6.msata SSD
7.Glossy/Matte display

The should(not necessarily) have choice of:
1. Wifi card(Killer and Intel Ultimate ones).
2. Thermal Paste(Arctic Silver V or IC Diamond)


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Yes, for LCD, it's FHD, but 2K resolution and anti-glare. Going up to 3K is a big upgrade and as of now, even in developed countries, acceptance is still not that high because the cost is still a bit steep. Hope this solves the case for screen resolution.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



hey thanks for ur reply, customisation as in what  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] mentioned in the previous post + maybe smaller add ons like backlit keyboard,choice of type of keyboard(chiclet or full size with number pad) and battery(6-cell or 9-cell)
though even MSI 's default configs sound superior to other laptops available here at the moment,customisation would be an excellent feature as well
hope to see more MSI in India!(i have a few MSI motherboards in 2-3 of my desktops already,oldest being 8-9years old and still a solid system  )


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

kkn13 said:


> hey thanks for ur reply, customisation as in what  [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] mentioned in the previous post + maybe smaller add ons like backlit keyboard,choice of type of keyboard(chiclet or full size with number pad) and battery(6-cell or 9-cell)
> though even MSI 's default configs sound superior to other laptops available here at the moment,customisation would be an excellent feature as well
> hope to see more MSI in India!(i have a few MSI motherboards in 2-3 of my desktops already,oldest being 8-9years old and still a solid system  )



All MSI laptops have custom backlighting. Their Kbs are steelseries ones.


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> All MSI laptops have custom backlighting. Their Kbs are steelseries ones.



thats good to know 
i thought its optional


----------



## falcongamer (Mar 31, 2014)

So [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] , any update on the release dates? I'm more interested in a ~75k model, with FHD and maybe a 850M or 860M. A model at this price range would be very popular I bet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 31, 2014)

Also, an option to buy an OS less config would be good, provided the difference in pricing is significant to the customer. (I hate windows 8)


----------



## rhyansy (Mar 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> IMO customizable laptops have:
> 
> choice of:
> 1.CPU
> ...



As mentioned earlier about the release of GT and GE series, it covers a full range of specs even though it's not fully customizable.

(1) CPU --- All MSI gaming laptops that will be released in the future are i7-4710MQ/HQ. (A gaming laptop must have the best processor, no questions, no customization needed.)
(2) GPU --- this is customizable in a sense in which you can choose which model at once (body of laptop, either GT or GE) GT covers high-end GPUs in GTX880M/GTX870M and GE covers GTX860M/GTX850M.
(3) RAM --- customizable. MSI will offer basic 8GB of RAM, upgrades can be up to 32GB for GT and 16GB for GE.
(4) ODD --- Not customizable. They come prebuilt to the lappy. And who needs one in this day and age!
(5) HDD --- customizable. MSI will offer basic 1TB of memory, upgrades up to Super Raid 2 384GB SSD for GT and Super Raid 256GB SSD for GE.
(6) LCD --- Not customizable. It's not recommended to have this option at all.

So that wraps it up! It should be fine this way. We can cater to everyone's needs.

- - - Updated - - -



falcongamer said:


> So [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] , any update on the release dates? I'm more interested in a ~75k model, with FHD and maybe a 850M or 860M. A model at this price range would be very popular I bet.



No updates yet on official release dates. BUT pricing will be relative to other countries, taking in consideration taxes and shipping costs.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Also, an option to buy an OS less config would be good, provided the difference in pricing is significant to the customer. (I hate windows 8)



We can offer all lappys as free DOS. This is no biggie.


----------



## snap (Mar 31, 2014)

OP is a damn good representative


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

no OS means savings of at least 5k right?


----------



## geek_rocker (Mar 31, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Also, an option to buy an OS less config would be good, provided the difference in pricing is significant to the customer. (I hate windows 8)



Came here to say this. I would like a Windows 7 pre-installed or a No OS/Linux option. The best Laptop I could find without the mess that is Windows 8 was the HP Pavillion 15-n204tx and I was about to buy it but then I saw there were no Windows 7 drivers provided by HP. :/

So please consider releasing a No OS/ Windows 7 pre-installed laptop and do provide the drivers for Windows 7 in case of the former.


----------



## seamon (Mar 31, 2014)

Aren't you guys demanding a little too much? Let them first setup their business here.


----------



## AbhMkh (Mar 31, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> As mentioned earlier about the release of GT and GE series, it covers a full range of specs even though it's not fully customizable.
> 
> (1) CPU --- All MSI gaming laptops that will be released in the future are i7-4710MQ/HQ. (A gaming laptop must have the best processor, no questions, no customization needed.)
> (2) GPU --- this is customizable in a sense in which you can choose which model at once (body of laptop, either GT or GE) GT covers high-end GPUs in GTX880M/GTX870M and GE covers GTX860M/GTX850M.
> ...



I am not sure what the case is with MSI laptops being sold in other countries but can we get laptops with an unlocked BIOS here in India to facilitate overclocking.I know there are various concerns about overheating and damage to components at the hand of rookies who would then come and claim warranty but if since none of the OEM's give an unlocked BIOS, this can be a plus point for MSI which is trying to establish itself as a gaming laptop brand.

I would also like to recommend a superfast dual core from intel's stables like the I7-4600M as one of the processor option(reducing the price accordingly).According to notebookcheck




Right now, the Core i7-4600M is Intel's most powerful mobile dual-core processor. Its clock speed of 3 GHz can be boosted to 3.6 GHz for both cores or 3.7 GHz for just one core, if necessary. "When compared to quad-core Core i7 CPUs, every single core is decidedly more powerful due to the higher clock speed. Only when all cores are required for a certain task can quad-core CPUs outpace their higher-clocked dual-core counterparts."

So this dual core shouldn't have any problem in handling those high end GPU's while keeping the overall price below a quad core equipped system.

Cheers!
Abhijit


----------



## melt (Apr 1, 2014)

A small review of both msi laptops

*m.youtube.com/watch?v=z_fxnCCx9_c


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 1, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Came here to say this. I would like a Windows 7 pre-installed or a No OS/Linux option. The best Laptop I could find without the mess that is Windows 8 was the HP Pavillion 15-n204tx and I was about to buy it but then I saw there were no Windows 7 drivers provided by HP. :/
> 
> So please consider releasing a No OS/ Windows 7 pre-installed laptop and do provide the drivers for Windows 7 in case of the former.



Win8.1 will be the staple soon as there are rumors that MS is cutting off support for Win7 soon, soon meaning it might happen this year or the next. As of now, All MSI gaming laptop can support Win7, with the drivers constantly being updated by our techies.

- - - Updated - - -



AbhMkh said:


> I am not sure what the case is with MSI laptops being sold in other countries but can we get laptops with an unlocked BIOS here in India to facilitate overclocking.I know there are various concerns about overheating and damage to components at the hand of rookies who would then come and claim warranty but if since none of the OEM's give an unlocked BIOS, this can be a plus point for MSI which is trying to establish itself as a gaming laptop brand.
> 
> I would also like to recommend a superfast dual core from intel's stables like the I7-4600M as one of the processor option(reducing the price accordingly).According to notebookcheck
> 
> ...



Thank you for the comment, but as much as we like to have customization in CPU level, it is MSI management's decision to choose (1) type to have the economies of scale and efficiency to produce the best gaming laptop configuration. i7-4710HQ/MQ is the one chosen as it is proven in development markets that it is what most gamers want.

As for unlocked BIOS, you did made the point that it's not provided because it posses so much issues and not many people can even do overclocking now, only a few really hardcore techies have this need.


----------



## seamon (Apr 1, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Win8.1 will be the staple soon as there are rumors that MS is cutting off support for Win7 soon, soon meaning it might happen this year or the next. As of now, All MSI gaming laptop can support Win7, with the drivers constantly being updated by our techies.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Good decisions.
I doubt anyone will buy a dual core CPU in this day and age.
When left in the hands of an amateur, unlocked bios means trouble. One can easily mess up the system.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 2, 2014)

Oh, forgot one thing to ask, [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
What about warranty? Will it be International. Will you guys be offering warranty extension packages?


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 3, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Oh, forgot one thing to ask, <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<a href="*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=277192" target="_blank">rhyansy</a>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> What about warranty? Will it be International. Will you guys be offering warranty extension packages?



International warranty for (2) years for gaming laptops! This is double the industry standard! For warranty extension, must honestly say, we have to make a deal first with local channel partners to make the first baby step to have all these services right?

- - - Updated - - -

Here is a new promotional video from MSI India to get to know more about the whole range of gaming laptops that can be available in India soon. Enjoy everyone!


----------



## Thor (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi rhyansy ..
I see "Active content removed" instead of the video ...


----------



## geek_rocker (Apr 3, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Win8.1 will be the staple soon as there are rumors that MS is cutting off support for Win7 soon, soon meaning it might happen this year or the next. As of now, All MSI gaming laptop can support Win7, with the drivers constantly being updated by our techies.



So FreeDOS confirmed? I mean I would prefer getting Windows 8 boxed from flipkart than pre-installed Win 8. I mean it's still better having a clean Windows 8 experience than having that bloatware infested crap and poorly designed recovery applications from most manufacturers. A lot of them are so bad that you can't even just reinstall the OS to a certain partition, it has to delete all the partitions. 

Also, are there any plans to enter the lower end of the market? Like in the 40-55k range? This stuff is exciting to say the least.


----------



## melt (Apr 3, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] any latest update on tentative launch date and starting price?


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 4, 2014)

Everyone's got the same all-important question! 
I'm waiting for the Lenovo Y50 and the MSI laptops...


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 7, 2014)

Thor said:


> Hi rhyansy ..
> I see "Active content removed" instead of the video ...



Might be linking error. Below is the link to the video in MSI India Facebook Club.
*www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=773470495997057

- - - Updated - - -



geek_rocker said:


> So FreeDOS confirmed? I mean I would prefer getting Windows 8 boxed from flipkart than pre-installed Win 8. I mean it's still better having a clean Windows 8 experience than having that bloatware infested crap and poorly designed recovery applications from most manufacturers. A lot of them are so bad that you can't even just reinstall the OS to a certain partition, it has to delete all the partitions.
> 
> Also, are there any plans to enter the lower end of the market? Like in the 40-55k range? This stuff is exciting to say the least.



Thank you so much for the inquiries. All in all, everything will depend on the confirmation from our channel partners. Once negotiation is finalized, the dates of re-launching will be settled.


----------



## melt (Apr 7, 2014)

A good features review of MSI GS60 Ghost at below link:

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ICjqsUk82o&list=UUXuqSBlHAE6Xw-yeJA0Tunw

Looks good from initial impressions. Lets see when this will be launched & how this will be priced in India.


----------



## HauntedGuy (Apr 8, 2014)

I've a barebone's version of the ge40 (MSI-1492) that I had delivered to me from the UK. 
So far, I'm really satisfied with the performance packed in the slim chassis. The powerful i7-4700MQ coupled with the GTX 760m packed in a light 14" body made it a perfect choice for me as I'm a hardcore gamer but also wanted a laptop that I could carry to college.
I'd very much like to see MSI launching their products in India, especially since I've bought this laptop with a huge risk - I've nowhere to go to for repairs in case anything goes wrong, nor do I have any option to get spare parts(such as a spare battery) other than importing.
I'd very much recommend MSI laptops to my friends after using this one, the ge40 and the gs60 are excellent options, at affordable prices(my custom ge40 is configured exactly as an alienware 14 which is 50k more expensive).


----------



## seamon (Apr 8, 2014)

HauntedGuy said:


> I've a barebone's version of the ge40 (MSI-1492) that I had delivered to me from the UK.
> So far, I'm really satisfied with the performance packed in the slim chassis. The powerful i7-4700MQ coupled with the GTX 760m packed in a light 14" body made it a perfect choice for me as I'm a hardcore gamer but also wanted a laptop that I could carry to college.
> I'd very much like to see MSI launching their products in India, especially since I've bought this laptop with a huge risk - I've nowhere to go to for repairs in case anything goes wrong, nor do I have any option to get spare parts(such as a spare battery) other than importing.
> I'd very much recommend MSI laptops to my friends after using this one, the ge40 and the gs60 are excellent options, at affordable prices(my custom ge40 is configured exactly as an* alienware 14 which is 50k* more expensive).



Alienware 14 has FHD screen and GTX 765m which is clocked higher than GTX 760m.

- - - Updated - - -

Also Alienware prices are BS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 8, 2014)

seamon said:


> Alienware 14 has FHD screen and GTX 765m which is clocked higher than GTX 760m.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> *Also Alienware prices are BS.*



+1 to this.

IMHO, FHD and GTX 765m are not worth spending Rs 50k extra. at max 10k is ok.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 9, 2014)

Actually, you can still bring any MSI laptops bought elsewhere for repair with SmartLink locally, but for a cost only. It's better than bringing back the laptop back to UK for service. Thank you for the feedback tho! It really provides us confidence of bringing MSI gaming laptops back to India.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Alienware 14 has FHD screen and GTX 765m which is clocked higher than GTX 760m.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also Alienware prices are BS.



Ah, MSI's gaming laptops are all anti-glare type in addition to at least 2K resolution!


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 9, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Actually, you can still bring any MSI laptops bought elsewhere for repair with SmartLink locally, but for a cost only. It's better than bringing back the laptop back to UK for service. Thank you for the feedback tho! It really provides us confidence of bringing MSI gaming laptops back to India.



Why does he need to pay a fee for repairs? Isn't the warranty international like you said?


----------



## seamon (Apr 9, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Actually, you can still bring any MSI laptops bought elsewhere for repair with SmartLink locally, but for a cost only. It's better than bringing back the laptop back to UK for service. Thank you for the feedback tho! It really provides us confidence of bringing MSI gaming laptops back to India.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



You mean fhd right, cuz actual 2k is 2048x1080 pixels.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 10, 2014)

falcongamer said:


> Why does he need to pay a fee for repairs? Isn't the warranty international like you said?



International warranty is honored in most countries around the world. BUT India's ASP contract with MSI do not have this agreement. This is because of capacity and costs to maintain the after service in India and also to encourage MSI laptops be bought in India and not elsewhere. This is very honest answer and hopefully as customers, we can also understand the vendors burden regarding this support.

- - - Updated - - -

BIG NEWS: MSI laptops might become available the second half of the year! Relaunching is almost certain.

Problem facing now is of certification issues, BIS certification. If anyone have any idea on how to help us with expediting this please give us your feedback.

Thank you so much for the help!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 10, 2014)

^ BIS certification is more like BS certification.
they have gone nuts and most certainly will push India back to stone-age if rules like that are continued to be made.

IMHO, OEMs like LG, Sony, Samsung, Apple, Lenovo, Dell, etc who already have a huge presence in India would take a stand against such bill and not let it be made into a norm.


----------



## falcongamer (Apr 11, 2014)

So laptops from outside won't be serviced here in India, but laptops bought in India would be serviced outside India? Ok, fine by me!

The BIS thing is really BS.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 11, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ BIS certification is more like BS certification.
> they have gone nuts and most certainly will push India back to stone-age if rules like that are continued to be made.
> 
> IMHO, OEMs like LG, Sony, Samsung, Apple, Lenovo, Dell, etc who already have a huge presence in India would take a stand against such bill and not let it be made into a norm.



Yes, it really is! I will post a separate post regarding this matter. There are so many certifications already from US, EU, JP from most electronics that adding another one is really meaningless.

- - - Updated - - -



falcongamer said:


> So laptops from outside won't be serviced here in India, but laptops bought in India would be serviced outside India? Ok, fine by me!



I'll explain again the (2) scenarios.
(1) MSI laptop bought outside of India --> Can be serviced in India BUT for a fee (SmartLink ASP in India's contract with MSI)
                                                    --> If returned to wherever it is bought, as this case in the US, if the laptop is still under warranty, it can be serviced for free BUT you have to ship it back to US
                                                    --> MSI laptop bought in US can also be serviced in other official ASP. Refer to link for complete list: *www.msi.com/page/warranty



(2) MSI laptop bought in India --> As long as laptop is under warranty, laptop can be serviced for free.
                                         --> Can also be serviced internationally for free under warranty in other official ASP.

Hope this helps!


----------



## HauntedGuy (Apr 11, 2014)

seamon said:


> Alienware 14 has FHD screen and GTX 765m which is clocked higher than GTX 760m.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also Alienware prices are BS.



Sorry, I had old info. 
 I got my MSI at 70k, THIS alienware is available at 117k. It has a WORSE card(GT 750m) and costs 48k more. The GTX 765m version is for 6k More than that..
 Granted the alienware has a 1080p screen, and I had the option for that in my msi too, for about 5k more, but I chose to save the money for two reasons-1) at 14", 1080p is overkill and 2) I compared benchmarks of 760m at 900p and 765m at 1080p, the 765m at 1080p gives 10 FPS less on an average.

So in my opinion, my SkyfireIII(MSI ge 40) beats an alienware on any day.

Also, I know alienware pries are BS, but at the time of my purchase(and probably till date), there's no other laptop available in India with a GTX760 or 765...The indian market jumps straigh from a lenovo Y510P(65k) to the likes of alienware 14/17 and Asus G750JX (over 110k) so there's nothing else to compare with...

- - - Updated - - -



rhyansy said:


> Actually, you can still bring any MSI laptops bought elsewhere for repair with SmartLink locally, but for a cost only. It's better than bringing back the laptop back to UK for service. Thank you for the feedback tho! It really provides us confidence of bringing MSI gaming laptops back to India.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Glad to know that. Delhi is a lot closer than the UK...

And no,I was expecting no warranty from MSI, since it's based on barebones the warranty lies with the custom laptop manufacturer. I only hoped that MSI would service it at least at a price..


----------



## AKP (Apr 11, 2014)

I own a Msi x460dx and I am very happy from it. The build quality of this one is awesome and it is also pretty easy to self-service, Open up and clean the vents, fans and all if you do that.

I have this laptop for over an year and have faced no issues so far. This one heats a bit with excessive gaming but nothing compared to Dell and HP heating on moderate or light use. Besides this is not built for gaming so I do not expect it to be cool like gaming models.

The only minus I thought were that, when I tried to open the monitor the wiring were not properly arranged, lots of loose cables not properly placed, but for normal use that never had any problem. I stumbled upon this when I was exploring the device.

I would 100% back you to go for Msi. Never needed a servicing till date.
When i bought the MSI I was too concerned about servicing and stuff and took a gamble and have not regretted yet. Also there are few outsourced servicing centers in India but not so widespread.


----------



## seamon (Apr 11, 2014)

HauntedGuy said:


> Sorry, I had old info.
> I got my MSI at 70k, THIS alienware is available at 117k. It has a WORSE card(GT 750m) and costs 48k more. The GTX 765m version is for 6k More than that..
> Granted the alienware has a 1080p screen, and I had the option for that in my msi too, for about 5k more, but I chose to save the money for two reasons-1) at 14", 1080p is overkill and 2) I compared benchmarks of 760m at 900p and 765m at 1080p, the 765m at 1080p gives 10 FPS less on an average.
> 
> ...



Alienware 14 with 750m is for komplete idiots konsidering it's a komplete ripoff. I was talking about 765m version. Y510p with dual cards performs on the level of g750jx but not available here.
760m has the same specs as 765m but lower clocks and can easily be made into a 765m with msi afterburner so don't compare performance at different resolutions.


----------



## rohitshubham (Apr 11, 2014)

i sincerely hope that after the launch of MSI laptops the competition will increase in the 65-75k range which is currently dominated by Y510p, i mean not a single option is present to the customers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 12, 2014)

I was hoping that they could give FHD screen option for non gaming laptops having low end GPUs within 60k.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 14, 2014)

HauntedGuy said:


> And no,I was expecting no warranty from MSI, since it's based on barebones the warranty lies with the custom laptop manufacturer. I only hoped that MSI would service it at least at a price..



If there should be issues, please bring it to SmartLink, the ASP of MSI in India. They will service you for a fee as you mentioned.

- - - Updated - - -



AKP said:


> The only minus I thought were that, when I tried to open the monitor the wiring were not properly arranged, lots of loose cables not properly placed, but for normal use that never had any problem. I stumbled upon this when I was exploring the device.
> 
> I would 100% back you to go for Msi. Never needed a servicing till date.
> When i bought the MSI I was too concerned about servicing and stuff and took a gamble and have not regretted yet. Also there are few outsourced servicing centers in India but not so widespread.



Thank you for the positive comments. MSI laptops, especially our gaming laptops are built for quality and worldwide RMA issues are really minimal, almost non-existent. So rest assured that our products can be maximized with its ideal lifespan (3-4 years) without any issues.
BTW, we don't really recommend experimenting on the laptop. Exploring the inside of the device is not something users should be doing. You know what i mean.

- - - Updated - - -

After BIS certification is approved, I will share the model list here for reference. As of now, the product range intended for release should cover all the price range of MSI gaming laptops. So don't worry! We hope every Indian gamer will have their preference served!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 14, 2014)

rhyansy what will be your products start price range?
Will you offer customization ?


----------



## sarthak96 (Apr 15, 2014)

If the laptops are launched , can we expect more service centres in India? I would love to own a GE60.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 18, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> rhyansy what will be your products start price range?
> Will you offer customization ?



Sorry for late reply, it seems for the past few days im not receiving the notifications from the forum. as mentioned earlier in the forum, customization will be in the form of a bigger product range with different prices for everyone's needs. As of now, certain to be released is GT70 series, GE60 series and GP60 series!

That's right, GP60 has been added to the re-launching models!

- - - Updated - - -



sarthak96 said:


> If the laptops are launched , can we expect more service centres in India? I would love to own a GE60.



We will take note of all these concerns once re-launching is certain, hopefully BIS certification will not delay us any longer.


----------



## prometheus (Apr 21, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Sorry for late reply, it seems for the past few days im not receiving the notifications from the forum. as mentioned earlier in the forum, customization will be in the form of a bigger product range with different prices for everyone's needs. As of now, certain to be released is GT70 series, GE60 series and GP60 series!
> 
> That's right, GP60 has been added to the re-launching models!
> 
> ...


  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION],

I've been looking around to get an MSI GT60 2OC (- 022US) from US. Since you're here I got some queries:

- GT70/GP60/GE60 will be launched but is there credible info regarding launching of GT60 series?
- if launched how much $ range are we looking into?  my max budget is $1200 ~$100 +/-

- granted the BIS is all BS but can you pls tell us more abt the launching models/dates/approx price range in INR etc via PM? 

oh if there's an online pre-order form i can do that stuff right away; I would've done that for ebay/amazon.com too but the import duties and any damage done is only what's stopping me from doing so 

am just raring to get my hands on a gaming machine; if you guys can deliver it before end of july..I can wait to be the first MSI India re-launch customer. If you have any contact details worthy of mentioning here/PM? pls do it  *garfield stare   [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION]*


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 21, 2014)

prometheus said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION],
> 
> I've been looking around to get an MSI GT60 2OC (- 022US) from US. Since you're here I got some queries:
> 
> ...



(1) GT series will eventually follow but for now, GT70 is the initial relaunching model. (only screen size difference)
(2) If without delay, MSI re-launching will happen in June.
(3) As for price range, please take note of taxes, shipping costs, and warranty inclusion, many US online retailers don't offer the last one. Buying locally is still better than importing oneself.
(4) Just PM me or like our FB page for updated info: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub


----------



## prometheus (Apr 21, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> (1) GT series will eventually follow but for now, GT70 is the initial relaunching model. (only screen size difference)
> (2) If without delay, MSI re-launching will happen in June.
> (3) As for price range, please take note of taxes, shipping costs, and warranty inclusion, many US online retailers don't offer the last one. Buying locally is still better than importing oneself.
> (4) Just PM me or like our FB page for updated info: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub



that. was. fast.

PM'ed


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Apr 21, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> (1) GT series will eventually follow but for now, GT70 is the initial relaunching model. (only screen size difference)
> (2) If without delay, MSI re-launching will happen in June.
> (3) As for price range, please take note of taxes, shipping costs, and warranty inclusion, many US online retailers don't offer the last one. Buying locally is still better than importing oneself.
> (4) Just PM me or like our FB page for updated info: *www.facebook.com/MsiIndiaClub



I too have same budget!
Hope you release laptops with a competitive price range!!!

Pmed you


----------



## seamon (Apr 21, 2014)

[MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] Hold your horses, my laptop still dishes out 5.2k 3D Mark 11 score.


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 22, 2014)

Feel free to ask me anything regarding MSI's gaming notebooks re-launching in India. For shy people, you're welcome to PM me too!


----------



## prometheus (Apr 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> [MENTION=139589]prometheus[/MENTION] Hold your horses, my laptop still dishes out 5.2k 3D Mark 11 score.



got it


----------



## psychonaut (Apr 27, 2014)

Any updates?


----------



## rhyansy (Apr 28, 2014)

Still in BIS application stage, most optimistic time schedule for re-launching will be on June if all things fall in to place.


----------



## prometheus (May 6, 2014)

bumpty..bump..


----------



## rhyansy (May 6, 2014)

Hi there everyone! Some update regarding MSI laptop relaunching in India second half of 2014.

Great news: GS60 will be included! Whoever is interested in pre-ordering, please PM me your details so that I can forward it to Mrig Technologies, our new MSI gaming laptop partner in India.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 6, 2014)

Can you mention it's specifications please?


----------



## prometheus (May 6, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Hi there everyone! Some update regarding MSI laptop relaunching in India second half of 2014.
> 
> Great news: GS60 will be included! Whoever is interested in pre-ordering, please PM me your details so that I can forward it to Mrig Technologies, our new MSI gaming laptop partner in India.



PM'ed


----------



## sMACiya (May 8, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Hi there everyone! Some update regarding MSI laptop relaunching in India second half of 2014.
> 
> Great news: GS60 will be included! Whoever is interested in pre-ordering, please PM me your details so that I can forward it to Mrig Technologies, our new MSI gaming laptop partner in India.



What is the situation now ? Are you guys cleared with those BSI norms ? When can we expect GS60 Ghost ? I'm interested in the Pro model with 870M (1080p)


----------



## Piyush (May 8, 2014)

Need full specifications here please


----------



## rhyansy (May 8, 2014)

sMACiya said:


> What is the situation now ? Are you guys cleared with those BSI norms ? When can we expect GS60 Ghost ? I'm interested in the Pro model with 870M (1080p)



BIS application is still pending...I wish this did not exist so we can offer at once...
As for GS60 configuration I will update it later on for the full spec, but it's sure to have GTX870M and GTX860M, same with what's being offered in US and other countries.


----------



## vineetpratik (May 13, 2014)

what could be expected price of 15.6 inch msi laptop with i7+gtx 850 or gtx 860 base model(most basic configuration).
need to know it to decide whether i should wait for MSI/y50 or not ,coz i need a lappy in first week of june.
can we expect any gaming laptop in y510p  price  range.?


----------



## rhyansy (May 14, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> what could be expected price of 15.6 inch msi laptop with i7+gtx 850 or gtx 860 base model(most basic configuration).
> need to know it to decide whether i should wait for MSI/y50 or not ,coz i need a lappy in first week of june.
> can we expect any gaming laptop in y510p  price  range.?



As mentioned earlier in this thread, prices will be relative to worldwide prices (take into consideration Indian taxes, shipping cost, warranty) Final pricing is not yet out because of BIS certification still pending and will be released once it's settled.

If basing on US prices which have 0% import taxes and 12% VAT and no warranty included (India will have 1 year included).

Hope you can make a decision not basing everything with price but also the value of the gaming laptop or whatever you will purchase. Hope you understand what i mean.


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

Let's play the predication game.

MSI GE 60 with GTX 850m
US price=1200$.
Raw Indian price=72k
Adding ~16.85% import duties.
Importing final price=84132.
Adding 5k for BIS BS+Vat etc so
Actual Final Price: ~90,000

MSI GE 60 Pro with GTX 860m.
This should cost 5k more.

MSI GS60 Ghost
US price:1700$
Raw Indian price:1,02,000
After Import duties:1,19,187
BS BIS=8k more
Actual Final Price: ~1,28,000

MSI GS60 Ghost Pro with GTX 870m.
This should cost 10k more.
~1,40,000

Expecting the price of GT 70 Dominator Pro with core i7 4700MQ+GTX 880m to be equal to Ghost Pro ~1,40,000.

I am really hoping that my prediction will be false and at least the GE 60 falls below 80k.

PS:I don't know the exact value of import duties but I believe it to be somewhere in the late 20s. Also I think VAT here is more than in US.
  [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] if my prediction post offends MSI AND/OR seems unnecessary AND/OR deviates from the actual launch price by a big margin then I will remove the post as soon as you say the word.


----------



## powerhoney (May 14, 2014)

^^ I think import is 16.5% on laptops...


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> ^^ I think import is 16.5% on laptops...



Are you sure? Source?


----------



## vineetpratik (May 14, 2014)

www.labnol.org/india/custom-import-duties/19306/

it states Laptop 16.85% , but dont know whether its reliable source or not.

i understand its this heavy tax that makes things costly in india.

anyways hope that bis certification is cleared out asap. as in may engg entrance exms end and in july aspirants starts seeking admission in colleges , and many gamers among them would be searching for right choices. (includes me too)


----------



## seamon (May 14, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> www.labnol.org/india/custom-import-duties/19306/
> 
> it states Laptop 16.85% , but dont know whether its reliable source or not.
> 
> ...



edited.

Got admission anywhere yet?


----------



## powerhoney (May 14, 2014)

It is 16.854% to be precise!!! 

Have a look:
*www.icegate.gov.in/Webappl/duty_details.jsp?cth=84713010&cntrycd=US

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Are you sure? *Source?*




My source:

*www.icegate.gov.in/


----------



## vineetpratik (May 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> edited.
> 
> Got admission anywhere yet?



at the present only entrance exams are going on,  admission will begin in july.btw  I shall be aiming for cse branch.  had an another enquiry pm'd u.


----------



## rhyansy (May 15, 2014)

seamon said:


> Let's play the predication game.
> 
> MSI GE 60 with GTX 850m
> US price=1200$.
> ...



Appreciate your rough calculations. You forgot to add the warranty inclusion of about US$150 Amazon is charging for 2 year warranty. India models will include 1 year international and 1 year local warranty.


----------



## prometheus (May 19, 2014)

bumpty..bump 

May's coming to an end
   [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] time to rise 'n shine 

humble req.: jst don't let your lowest model for launch go over 75k INR because that would be a real competitor to y510p..you know what i mean?

*Update:*
hmm...75k INR should be good enough for an MSI GTX 8xx *2GB* variant *but* 
if it's a 4GB variant and under 79.99k INR  am game.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (May 19, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] 


& Y50 hits next month for 80k approx so better watch out!


----------



## prometheus (May 19, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> & Y50 hits next month for 80k approx so better watch out!



won't be coming to India...


----------



## sarthak96 (May 21, 2014)

prometheus said:


> won't be coming to India...


how can you say?


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

sarthak96 said:


> how can you say?



hmm...looks like its coming in July 
but i won't trust much on Lenovo's PR

*i.imgur.com/4BXppAT.png


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

Will MSI provide service in india for laptops bought from outside india? eg USA (locallly or from website)


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> Will MSI provide service in india for laptops bought from outside india? eg USA (locallly or from website)



it's already been answered..somewhere in the forums by Rhyansy.

Yes, the laptop can be serviced in India (by MSI's authorized partner) but for a price if it's not a desi purchase

All MSI laptop(s) purchased within India will get standard warranty just like in US but it's just that those purchased in India can be serviced for free in US if under warranty but that's not valid for the opposite..


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

then its not worth it, because if any damage it would cost min of rs 5000 to repair it.
I had a chat with lenovo rep, he said servicing and warranty extension is both valid in india if bought in usa.


----------



## prometheus (May 21, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> then its not worth it, because if any damage it would cost min of rs 5000 to repair it.
> I had a chat with lenovo rep, he said servicing and warranty extension is both valid in india if bought in usa.



yes and yes.

But be advised: I wouldn't trust much on *any* company's cust. rep. for International warranty matters better if you check it specifically for a particular lenovo model from their International warranty Check page.

Moreover there is absolutely no guarantee that a particular part no. is available in India of the model is brought in from US.
So, better confirm them first; I too was/am tempted but let's see..


----------



## TheGUNNER (May 21, 2014)

where are you telling me to check particularly? i am inclined to buy Y50 or MSIg70 aphache in august !!


----------



## prometheus (May 22, 2014)

Let's not deviate from Thread's topic.
Sometimes parts are not available/international warranty isn't covered properly by some companies so that's just abt it


----------



## seamon (May 22, 2014)

Just on a side note, if anyone ever decides to get the GTX 860m then he should know that it can be safely overclocked upto GTX 780m level of performance without much rise in temperature. This is why Maxwell is awesome!


----------



## prometheus (May 26, 2014)

bumpty..bump 
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] status pls..


----------



## rhyansy (May 30, 2014)

Great news!!! MSI Gaming NBs will also be available with Acro Engineering! As for BIS status, it is right now in India testing phase. It's also disappointing in our part as it is taking so long...

Welcome to Acro Engineering


----------



## prometheus (May 30, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Great news!!! MSI Gaming NBs will also be available with Acro Engineering! As for BIS status, it is right now in India testing phase. It's also disappointing in our part as it is taking so long...
> 
> Welcome to Acro Engineering



what time-frame for launch are we looking at rhyansy?


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 1, 2014)

prometheus said:


> what time-frame for launch are we looking at rhyansy?



We're looking at July EST for launching if everything went smoothly. Will go for online shops first for availability (Flipkart / Snapdeal)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 1, 2014)

^ it would be great if two or more online shops (flipkart AND Snapdeal/Amazon) are included for initial launch as sometimes flipkart refuses to deliver in certain areas.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 2, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> We're looking at July EST for launching if everything went smoothly. Will go for online shops first for availability (Flipkart / Snapdeal)





erm..EST?

I'd take it as mid July then

Asus has launched the G56JR and it is competitively priced with freebies too.
can you *pls* shed some light on MSI's pricing again with latest updates?
pls (PM?)


----------



## neelsama (Jun 4, 2014)

hey any update on launch date or price? 
Actually I am in dilemma right now as I will be leaving for germany in August for my masters and my old dell inspiron is almost dead..  
Anyway I need to purchase a laptop ASAP and budget 75 K. 
Other wise I have to go for either Dell 3537 i7 variant or Y510P i5 ( not a fan of Lenovo at all)!! 

So guys please suggest. 

@[rhyansy]  will you honour international warranty in Germany if I buy it from India?


----------



## seamon (Jun 4, 2014)

Why not buy in Germany? You can get a custom laptop made from Clevo resellers there.


----------



## prometheus (Jun 4, 2014)

seamon said:


> Why not buy in Germany? You can get a custom laptop made from Clevo resellers there.



+1
You'll get a lot of good stuff there in EU that too comparatively cheaper in terms of config/quality/VFM


----------



## neelsama (Jun 5, 2014)

Hey thx for your reply. 

Actually as my old lappy is as good as dead I have no option other than to buy one immediately for my pending assignments and work. I still have more than two months left for Germany.

 Also there are some problem with money transfer as for students I have to create a blocked account there  and deposit 8040 euro only there and can withdraw 670 euro per month. Making other bank account and then making deposit is cumbersome as per EU regulations.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 10, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ it would be great if two or more online shops (flipkart AND Snapdeal/Amazon) are included for initial launch as sometimes flipkart refuses to deliver in certain areas.



Yes, we will expand gradually. Hope you can understand that relaunching is not easy...

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> erm..EST?
> 
> I'd take it as mid July then
> 
> ...



We will provide further updates as soon as government has approved the BIS certification which has been taking so much time...

- - - Updated - - -



neelsama said:


> hey any update on launch date or price?
> Actually I am in dilemma right now as I will be leaving for germany in August for my masters and my old dell inspiron is almost dead..
> Anyway I need to purchase a laptop ASAP and budget 75 K.
> Other wise I have to go for either Dell 3537 i7 variant or Y510P i5 ( not a fan of Lenovo at all)!!
> ...



Please buy in Germany, that IT channel there is much more organized and service is better.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 12, 2014)

To lighten up the thread, here is a teaser from MSI, slim and sexy...


----------



## vineetpratik (Jun 18, 2014)

any updates on launching date or price ?


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 18, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> To lighten up the thread, here is a teaser from MSI, slim and sexy...



I think you should revise your Advertising standards because here in India your this teaser won't work!
People like frank advertising with sober design!
& comparing the girl !

Gosh you should hire MBA marketing from Indian B-Schools


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 19, 2014)

^^+1, if this is nearly a gaming laptop, show off the prowess in appropriate manner, gamers dont give a shite about slim and sexy, they care about the stuff under the hood.


----------



## nomad47 (Jun 19, 2014)

Slim and Sexy are attractive for "OMG you got an iPhone, which android version it runs on" type of customers. For serious techies and gamers at least please elaborate the specifications.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 20, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> any updates on launching date or price ?



Will update as soon as we can..sorry for the delays...

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> I think you should revise your Advertising standards because here in India your this teaser won't work!
> People like frank advertising with sober design!
> & comparing the girl !
> 
> Gosh you should hire MBA marketing from Indian B-Schools



Sorry about this...our HQ has released this teaser already. We will take note and improve in the future. Thank you so much for the honest reply.


----------



## ARP (Jun 24, 2014)

There is a new review for MSI GP60 Leopard 010 in 'Notebookcheck'. If this laptop will be released at around 50K without OS, it would have been great.......This model is available in US at around $850 in NEWEGG and XOTICPC with OS and  2 years warranty.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 27, 2014)

ARP said:


> There is a new review for MSI GP60 Leopard 010 in 'Notebookcheck'. If this laptop will be released at around 50K without OS, it would have been great.......This model is available in US at around $850 in NEWEGG and XOTICPC with OS and  2 years warranty.



Model here is with Nvidia 700 series, it's EOL now. Models to be released in India will be up par with international standards of release. Unlike other competitors who still offer 1 or 2 generations back, MSI will only offer the latest ones.

Please wait for the official release as BIS is in its final stages now. We will announce the final product line up and prices thereafter.


----------



## geek_rocker (Jun 28, 2014)

Are you guys planning to launch anything in the 50k range? or just 70k+?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jun 28, 2014)

I've heard worse ideas than this from MBA grads even from upper tier colleges, usually associating a product with some celebrity. Some ads work in some parts of the continent, some doesn't. Some make some ads for the lulz. Having an ad that displays your main MSI-oriented features and then talking about z-axis height has better impact over genuine customers. 

Just to give an idea,  most part of this ad is more helpful.


----------



## rhyansy (Jun 30, 2014)

geek_rocker said:


> Are you guys planning to launch anything in the 50k range? or just 70k+?



Yes, just keep us posted as re-launching is not an easy task, we have a lot of issues to take care of.

- - - Updated - - -



The Sorcerer said:


> I've heard worse ideas than this from MBA grads even from upper tier colleges, usually associating a product with some celebrity. Some ads work in some parts of the continent, some doesn't. Some make some ads for the lulz. Having an ad that displays your main MSI-oriented features and then talking about z-axis height has better impact over genuine customers.
> 
> Just to give an idea,  most part of this ad is more helpful.



MKT is not easy as the world now is so much engulfed with so many ads everywhere. Honestly speaking, laptops are not very new devices and thinking of a better ad is next to impossible. MSI has a video somewhat the same as the link provided. For more MSI videos, please check our official Youtube page MSI Dragon Army - YouTube


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 30, 2014)

@ *rhyansy*

Hey Buddy... I am looking for ASUS UX301LA or UX302 Ultrabook... Can you please tell me what is the exact configuration and approx.Price for both (for Indian Market)..?

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## seamon (Jun 30, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> @ *rhyansy*
> 
> Hey Buddy... I am looking for ASUS UX301LA or UX302 Ultrabook... Can you please tell me what is the exact configuration and approx.Price for both (for Indian Market)..?
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



 
rhyansy is from MSI not Asus lol.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ohh..sorry.... My bad.... lolz.... 
Neways.... since I am embarassed now.. lolz.... It's better if u guys can suggest me Ultrabook from MSi...
I am on a  Survey Spree right now before I make a buying decision in the next 2 months...


edit: Btw guys...any idea for the same i.e. for ASUS UX301LA or UX302 Ultrabook


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 3, 2014)

its july , rhyansy any updates on launching date ?


----------



## sountha (Jul 3, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> its july , rhyansy any updates on launching date ?



Eagerly awaiting the launch of the models with pricing. [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], please update the thread when you have more details


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 7, 2014)

seamon said:


> rhyansy is from MSI not Asus lol.



Haha! This just say something about Taiwanese brands. BUT please take remember that MSI is the real gaming brand for laptops. In other aspects, you can count on Asus.

- - - Updated - - -



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Ohh..sorry.... My bad.... lolz....
> Neways.... since I am embarassed now.. lolz.... It's better if u guys can suggest me Ultrabook from MSi...
> I am on a  Survey Spree right now before I make a buying decision in the next 2 months...
> 
> ...



It's alright. With the relaunching of MSI in India, our new slim gaming might be your choice, the GS60 Ghost Pro and Ghost.
As BIS issues in the final stages, we are optimistic to bring our best in India soon.

For more info about the neat offering, check on Linus Tech for most objective review.


- - - Updated - - -



sountha said:


> Eagerly awaiting the launch of the models with pricing. [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], please update the thread when you have more details



Please be patient everyone, will make a BIG BIG BIG announcement once everything is confirmed. Thank you for the support!


----------



## gsk (Jul 7, 2014)

Date 	 HS Code 	        Description 	                                Origin Country 	Port of Discharge 	Unit 	Quantity 	Value (INR) 	Per Unit (INR)
18-Jul-2013	84713010	LAPTOP MSI GE60-I7 KILLERNET	South Korea	Banglore Air Cargo	NOS	1	108,869	108,869

source: *www.zauba.com/import-msi-ge-60-hs-code.html


----------



## gsk (Jul 7, 2014)

Date 	         HS Code 	        Description 	                               Country 	   Port of Discharge   	Unit 	Quantity 	Value (INR) 	Per Unit (INR)
18-Jul-2013	84713010	LAPTOP MSI GE60-I7 KILLERNET	South Korea	Banglore Air Cargo	NOS	1	108,869	108,869


----------



## jainsunil091983@gmail.com (Jul 11, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Appreciate your rough calculations. You forgot to add the warranty inclusion of about US$150 Amazon is charging for 2 year warranty. India models will include 1 year international and 1 year local warranty.



Guys this is Sunil from Mrig Technologies Pvt Ltd and the representative of MSI in India. Request you all to add 10% transportation charges and 14% Vat because MRP inclusive of vat. 20 % operating cost and etc.


----------



## jainsunil091983@gmail.com (Jul 11, 2014)

All those intrested in buying MSI laptops pls msg me
jainsunil091983@gmail.com


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 14, 2014)

jainsunil091983@gmail.com said:


> Guys this is Sunil from Mrig Technologies Pvt Ltd and the representative of MSI in India. Request you all to add 10% transportation charges and 14% Vat because MRP inclusive of vat. 20 % operating cost and etc.



Feel free to contact with Sunil. He's legit from Mrig Technologies, MSI's partner in India.


----------



## TheGUNNER (Jul 16, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Feel free to contact with Sunil. He's legit from Mrig Technologies, MSI's partner in India.



a question to both, if I buy from USA (my relatives coming in a few months), some model which is released in India, will I get warranty from MSI in india?

thanks.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 17, 2014)

UPDATE : Announcing that the EST July re-launching of MSI Notebooks will be delayed to August, 2014 because of unresolved matters regarding BIS certification. It has been going very slow and out of our control. Thank you for understanding.

- - - Updated - - -



TheGUNNER said:


> a question to both, if I buy from USA (my relatives coming in a few months), some model which is released in India, will I get warranty from MSI in india?
> 
> thanks.



Yes, our authorized service partner in India, Aforeserve.com, will be able to serve RMA but with charge. Thank you for understanding that different countries have different contracts with third party service partners.


----------



## TheGUNNER (Jul 17, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> UPDATE : Announcing that the EST July re-launching of MSI Notebooks will be delayed to August, 2014 because of unresolved matters regarding BIS certification. It has been going very slow and out of our control. Thank you for understanding.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



thats too bad, if I have warranty I should be allowed to claim it for free.
Also I had a chat with Lenovo, they are saying they will provide free service for a laptop which though bought in USA has been released in India.


----------



## paragshinde (Jul 17, 2014)

An extension of TheGUNNER's question......
Will I get warranty support for MSI model not to be released India like (GT70/GT60). If yes, who will provide it? and contact of the service provider so I can get the cost structure beore making the purchase?


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 18, 2014)

TheGUNNER said:


> thats too bad, if I have warranty I should be allowed to claim it for free.
> Also I had a chat with Lenovo, they are saying they will provide free service for a laptop which though bought in USA has been released in India.



As we are just relauching again in India, the fact that there is no service center set-up prior to this, buying from USA was a risk itself.
We suggest you buy locally products that will be made available to avoid such hassle and problem.

Unless this model is not to be released in India, you can still contact our official distributors mentioned above (Mrig Technologies and Acro Engineering) for special order.

- - - Updated - - -



paragshinde said:


> An extension of TheGUNNER's question......
> Will I get warranty support for MSI model not to be released India like (GT70/GT60). If yes, who will provide it? and contact of the service provider so I can get the cost structure beore making the purchase?



To avoid all these hassles, we suggest to contact our Indian partners (Mrig and Acro) for special order of models not released in India.
All after service will be done thru our official service partner, Aforeserve.com.

- - - Updated - - -

Everyone, please be patient for the release of instructions, products, prices, after service procedures. Once BIS certification is completed, we will start with the campaign.


----------



## prometheus (Jul 22, 2014)

only if MSI could revise/rethink/redo their price range it'd really be a "top choice"..
moving on>>


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

prometheus said:


> only if MSI could revise/rethink/redo their price range it'd really be a "top choice"..
> moving on>>



What's the price?


----------



## prometheus (Jul 22, 2014)

seamon said:


> What's the price?



GE60 1LP+ (though I still have hope that it'll fall down after initial launch but then again  )
highly disappointed..all for that single fan version?

Also, chkout P34G V2 (CF2) now I would recommend this to anyone going in for $1400-$1700 USD AND for those who can import/buy it directly from abroad (heard somebody praising #lowyat in KL,malaysia  )


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 22, 2014)

prometheus said:


> only if MSI could revise/rethink/redo their price range it'd really be a "top choice"..
> moving on>>



Well, worldwide if talking about gaming laptops, MSI is already one of the best.
Here's a link to PC Mag's top 10 gaming laptops, and only MSI gaming laptops have 4 on the list!

The 10 Best Gaming Laptops | PCMag.com

*fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/t1.0-9/10447748_285292764976817_5315724388159371892_n.jpg


----------



## seamon (Jul 22, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Well, worldwide if talking about gaming laptops, MSI is already one of the best.
> Here's a link to PC Mag's top 10 gaming laptops, and only MSI gaming laptops have 4 on the list!
> 
> The 10 Best Gaming Laptops | PCMag.com
> ...



I don't think he is doubting MSI laptops' performance but instead MSI laptops' price and that too only in India.

PS:I am still buying the next iteration of MSI GS 60 ghost pro.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 23, 2014)

Reading so much buzz about the MSi's Ghost/Ghost Pro series... I just couldn't hide my queries...So here it goes..

1.) Which is better ?(Ghost or GhostPro), 
2.) Rough/Tentative Tech Specs (for both, if possible),
3.) Approximate Price in INR incl. approx.Tax(es) (although it has not yet been launched).

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## prometheus (Jul 23, 2014)

seamon said:


> I don't think he is doubting MSI laptops' performance but instead MSI laptops' price and that too only in India.
> 
> PS:I am still buying the next iteration of MSI GS 60 ghost pro.





ditto. It's not the performance I am comparing/saying abt..it's the friggin indian launch price

I had my eyes set on GS60 but seeing/knowing the launch price of a GE40.. my dream went *puft*

              [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
reg. GE40:
it's not the perf. but temps(current/future OC'ing potential depends heavily on single/dual fan & board's design (yes i consider it as a viable factor )) vs launch price factor. 

perf is in no way a deal breaker. period. 

I have quite a few friends in th/my who are pro gamers and they too had advised me to go eyes closed for an MSI notebook but that was a GS60


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 24, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Reading so much buzz about the MSi's Ghost/Ghost Pro series... I just couldn't hide my queries...So here it goes..
> 
> 1.) Which is better ?(Ghost or GhostPro),
> 2.) Rough/Tentative Tech Specs (for both, if possible),
> ...



Here goes a quick info bites of GS60:
(1-2) Ghost Pro is better than Ghost --> Biggest difference in naming is the graphic cards suited in. Ghost Pro has GTX870M and Ghost has GTX860M/GTX850M

For more technical info : Ghost Pro (MSI Dragon Army Site | Gaming Motherboard, Notebook, Graphics card, AIO) and Ghost (MSI Dragon Army Site | Gaming Motherboard, Notebook, Graphics card, AIO)

(3) Pricing in India will be announced once everything is settled. Please stay tuned..

- - - Updated - - -



prometheus said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION]
> reg. GE40:
> it's not the perf. but temps(current/future OC'ing potential depends heavily on single/dual fan & board's design (yes i consider it as a viable factor )) vs launch price factor.
> 
> ...



Actually, if you compare GS60 with their peers of slim gaming notebook group, it's quite reasonable for something of an engineering marvel. Of the bunch, GS60 has the lowest price for similar specification. (the group includes a small elite brands of MSI, Razer, Aorus)


----------



## prometheus (Jul 25, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Here goes a quick info bites of GS60:
> (1-2) Ghost Pro is better than Ghost --> Biggest difference in naming is the graphic cards suited in. Ghost Pro has GTX870M and Ghost has GTX860M/GTX850M
> 
> For more technical info : Ghost Pro (MSI Dragon Army Site | Gaming Motherboard, Notebook, Graphics card, AIO) and Ghost (MSI Dragon Army Site | Gaming Motherboard, Notebook, Graphics card, AIO)
> ...



that is true..GS60 does performs well but I am sure it'd out of my budget even after 1-2months after launch


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 26, 2014)

Y50 already been launched at an aggressive pricing, MSI needs to come out sooner if it has to provide us a serious alternative , we are already waiting for a long time ..


----------



## prometheus (Jul 26, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> Y50 already been launched at an aggressive pricing, MSI needs to come out sooner if it has to provide us a serious alternative , we are already waiting for a long time ..



ditto. 
sooner..? yes. 
change in pricing required..? yes. yes.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 28, 2014)

prometheus said:


> ditto.
> sooner..? yes.
> change in pricing required..? yes. yes.



Of course! Lenovo is only offering ONE model in their packaged entertainment series under gaming. MSI will provide the better range as this is our comparative advantage in this segment. Gaming Laptops = MSI Gaming.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jul 29, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Of course! Lenovo is only offering ONE model in their packaged entertainment series under gaming. MSI will provide the better range as this is our comparative advantage in this segment. Gaming Laptops = MSI Gaming.



The Q. Is when???
We are eagerly waiting for it!
Specifically liked the GE60 and if it launches for 80-90 k it's definitely a steal!


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 30, 2014)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Specifically liked the GE60 and if it launches for 80-90 k it's definitely a steal!


I would still prefer a Rs.60K-70K price Bracket for an MSi Gaming Ultrabook, More than Rs.70K would be really steep (My personal Opinion, Though) : )


Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> I would still prefer a Rs.60K-70K price Bracket for an MSi Gaming Ultrabook, More than Rs.70K would be really steep (My personal Opinion, Though) : )
> 
> 
> Cheers n e-peace...



Dream on......
You can get core i5M+GTX 840m at 60k.


----------



## vineetpratik (Jul 30, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dream on......
> You can get core i5M+GTX 840m at 60k.



GTX starts from 850M


----------



## seamon (Jul 30, 2014)

vineetpratik said:


> GTX starts from 850M



yea my bad.


----------



## rhyansy (Jul 31, 2014)

seamon said:


> Dream on......
> You can get core i5M+GTX 840m at 60k.



That is the dream, but GS60 will be over 90k. It's a gaming laptop in an ultrabook body! Stay tuned next week, we will have a BIG announcement coming.


----------



## paragshinde (Jul 31, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> That is the dream, but GS60 will be over 90k. It's a gaming laptop in an ultrabook body! Stay tuned next week, we will have a BIG announcement coming.



Next week, Does that mean the process with authorities is complete?
 [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], please provide clarification on warranty? will we get 2 years India warranty or standard 1 year global.
(I m considering importing GT70 Dominator - 895 which has 1 year global warranty. Is it possible to get conversion to 2 year India warranty like u get 2 year warranty in US. Or can i get warranty extension)

U mentioned above Mrig and Acro can help getting these models. Please provide contacts as i cannot find their websites.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 1, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> Next week, Does that mean the process with authorities is complete?
> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION], please provide clarification on warranty? will we get 2 years India warranty or standard 1 year global.
> (I m considering importing GT70 Dominator - 895 which has 1 year global warranty. Is it possible to get conversion to 2 year India warranty like u get 2 year warranty in US. Or can i get warranty extension)
> 
> U mentioned above Mrig and Acro can help getting these models. Please provide contacts as i cannot find their websites.



Please wait for the announcement next week together with where to buy.

As for international warranty claims, please read the thread for some explanations. To put it simply, no international warranty can be claimed in India because of our contract with the third party service partner. Warranty cannot be converted or extended either in India for something bought elsewhere.


----------



## paragshinde (Aug 1, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> As for international warranty claims, please read the thread for some explanations. To put it simply, no international warranty can be claimed in India because of our contract with the third party service partner.



What is the point of international warranty then?


----------



## prometheus (Aug 1, 2014)

rhyansy said:


> Of course! Lenovo is only offering ONE model in their packaged entertainment series under gaming. MSI will provide the better range as this is our comparative advantage in this segment. Gaming Laptops = MSI Gaming.



wrong.

Lenovo has Y510P and Y50 (and even the y40 under its "gaming" subsection; available atleast in US that I know of)

As far as individual models are concerned..Lenovo US and other countries are present where we can have different configurations for the same model out of which unfortunately India is excluded.

This right here is the opportunity for MSI! The price range 70-80k, the multiple configuration for same models(customized models) is what gamers want.

90K+ INR  for GS60!? well many would still buy but it'd be contended by Lenovo Y50 given it's price bracket of < 80K INR that too with 3yrs of warranty+freebies(dont really care about this one)


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 4, 2014)

paragshinde said:


> What is the point of international warranty then?



Hi there! MSI is very down-to-earth and honest with our policies. The nearest international warranty outpost of MSI closest to India is China, Malaysia, Thailand. You can claim it there as we have full support outpost there. 

Other brands also use international warranty is able to claimed but it is not the case. Hope you can understand.


----------



## noceur (Aug 7, 2014)

[MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Where is this week's promised "BIG" announcement? 

Can you at least reveal the prices (especially for the Ghost)? 

I hope it won't be too expensive. The Y50 is pulling me towards it. I don't think I can hold out much longer.


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 7, 2014)

Please wait. ill open a new thread for it.


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 7, 2014)

noceur said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Where is this week's promised "BIG" announcement?
> 
> Can you at least reveal the prices (especially for the Ghost)?
> 
> I hope it won't be too expensive. The Y50 is pulling me towards it. *I don't think I can hold out much longer.*




Hmmm!!! That got me thinking!!!


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 7, 2014)

noceur said:


> [MENTION=277192]rhyansy[/MENTION] Where is this week's promised "BIG" announcement?
> 
> Can you at least reveal the prices (especially for the Ghost)?
> 
> I hope it won't be too expensive. The Y50 is pulling me towards it. I don't think I can hold out much longer.




GS60 series MSRP sucks


----------



## rhyansy (Aug 8, 2014)

d6bmg said:


> GS60 series MSRP sucks



Please do understand that this is a premium ultrabook gaming laptop, current competitors of Razor Blade and Auros are not even available in India. Compare the right models and pricing will be right. MSI is providing world class products without compromise to India. Regarding the comparison thread, will just go to other thread *www.digit.in/forum/laptops-netbook...0-ghost-pro-ghost-launching-announcement.html


----------

